# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  It appears the !-35 construction work North of Norman is complete...

## Soonerus

...It was all open today !!!

----------


## kevinpate

Haven't gone up 35 in a few weeks.  Guess i oughta go enjoy a drive today

----------


## Andrew4OU

It was GLORIOUS driving on that stretch this morning!  So glad Phase 1 is finished!  When does the next phase begin?

----------


## Insider

I think Phase 2 has already begun. They have been rebuilding the Highway 9 West bridge for about 2 months now and this is part of Phase 2. Last I heard they will begin working on the Main Street Bridge next (as soon as they are completely done with Phase 1...so maybe in a few weeks).

----------


## Soonerus

It was GREAT driving that stretch today !!!

----------


## Dulahey

> I think Phase 2 has already begun. They have been rebuilding the Highway 9 West bridge for about 2 months now and this is part of Phase 2. Last I heard they will begin working on the Main Street Bridge next (as soon as they are completely done with Phase 1...so maybe in a few weeks).


Highway 9 West into Newcastle has nothing to do with the other I-35 jobs.  That specific Intersection at the Riverwind Casino has 3 phases itself.  Phase 1 was the west ramps, phase 2 is the bridge now, and phase 3 are the ramps on the east side.

----------


## bluedogok

That was the best stretch driving up tonight. There is a bunch of one lane south of Ardmore and around Pauls Valley.

----------


## Dustin

Why was it "Great" and "Glorious" driving down the new stretch?   Sorry, this is a serious question.  I hardly ever drive down that way.

----------


## bluedogok

For me it's because it wasn't backed up like it was when we came up last Thanksgiving.

----------


## Andrew4OU

> Why was it "Great" and "Glorious" driving down the new stretch?   Sorry, this is a serious question.  I hardly ever drive down that way.


Because it's been under construction for over a year now.  What should be a 20 minute drive to or from OKC, turned into an hour or plus sometimes.  Just last week it was backed up from around Hillsdale/Indian Hills all the way up pass Shields in Moore.  Ridiculous.

----------


## king183

The completion of this phase has made me so happy. It's been terrible driving to work every morning in OKC and it taking 45 minutes when it should take 30 at most.   I love it.  Hopefully they can move a little quicker with the next phases.

----------


## Bimmerdude

Drove that way Saturday night.  Was quite amazed.  I wonder how the asphalt will hold up (since concrete wasn't used).  I do like the highway signs too.  It's good to see some $$$ being spent on the south.

Daniel

----------


## Charlie40

I absolutely HATE those new signs on pipes!! I think they are hideous and ugly for the few $$$ they might have saved over using the beam constructed highway signes like everywhere else along I-35

----------


## venture

> I absolutely HATE those new signs on pipes!! I think they are hideous and ugly for the few $$$ they might have saved over using the beam constructed highway signes like everywhere else along I-35


I think this is the eventual trend. I've seen a few other rebuilt interstates that are using the new curved pipes. Doesn't bother me at all.

----------


## Insider

> I absolutely HATE those new signs on pipes!! I think they are hideous and ugly for the few $$$ they might have saved over using the beam constructed highway signes like everywhere else along I-35


A lot of bigger cities use these. They are cheaper (less steel), less maintenance (fewer parts), and, in my opinion, look much better. These are going to be used on all new signs in the state, including the new I-40 Crosstown. I wish they would replace all of the current signs with the new monotubes!

I-35 in Norman introduces state to 'monotube' | NewsOK.com

----------


## Kerry

> I absolutely HATE those new signs on pipes!! I think they are hideous and ugly for the few $$$ they might have saved over using the beam constructed highway signes like everywhere else along I-35


I like them.  They appear more modern and aerodynamic.

----------


## ljbab728

> Drove that way Saturday night.  Was quite amazed.  I wonder how the asphalt will hold up (since concrete wasn't used).  I do like the highway signs too.  It's good to see some $$$ being spent on the south.
> 
> Daniel


Asphalt never holds up as well or as long as concrete but it is less expensive.  There always seems to be a mixture of asphalt and concrete areas in Oklahoma highways and in the OKC area in particular.  I'm not sure what determines which is used but I would guess that money and how quick a rebuild is required is part of it.

----------


## Thunder

I last drove on the stretch yesterday and it is nice.  More lanes.  Less traffic.  The new signs I find are trendy and appear much nicer.  It is way less bulky.  (Charlie is just an old-fashioned guy...)

The new bridge that they are building, I think it is annoying.  Next time you drive down there, take a good look at the lengths of both sides (northbound and southbound).  The northbound (east side) is way longer than the other side...  Obviously northbound and southbound is the same width...right?  Like I said, it is annoying and I want them to completely redo it.

(Btw, I saw many city employees at the Golden Corral.  They were in a glass enclosed room, having a sort of a meeting, and enjoying meals at the expense of taxpayers in Norman.)

----------


## rcjunkie

> I last drove on the stretch yesterday and it is nice.  More lanes.  Less traffic.  The new signs I find are trendy and appear much nicer.  It is way less bulky.  (Charlie is just an old-fashioned guy...)
> 
> The new bridge that they are building, I think it is annoying.  Next time you drive down there, take a good look at the lengths of both sides (northbound and southbound).  The northbound (east side) is way longer than the other side...  Obviously northbound and southbound is the same width...right?  Like I said, it is annoying and I want them to completely redo it.
> 
> (Btw, I saw many city employees at the Golden Corral.  They were in a glass enclosed room, having a sort of a meeting, and enjoying meals at the expense of taxpayers in Norman.)




Why do you assume that this was done at the expense of Norman Taxpayers ?, do they not get a lunch break ?

----------


## Thunder

> [/COLOR]
> 
> Why do you assume that this was done at the expense of Norman Taxpayers ?, do they not get a lunch break ?


They left without paying, so the bill was probably sent to the city office.  And they did not even leave any tip.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Asphalt never holds up as well or as long as concrete but it is less expensive.  There always seems to be a mixture of asphalt and concrete areas in Oklahoma highways and in the OKC area in particular.  I'm not sure what determines which is used but I would guess that money and how quick a rebuild is required is part of it.


 I never could understand why Oklahoma or OKC for that matter does not use concrete. I understand the extra expense and cost however, looking at it on a "long term basis" if they would do the job the "right way" in the first place using concrete then they would not have to go repatch it every year or replace it entirely every couple of years. To me this is not "smart planning" or using money wisely or fiscally responsible.Maybe they need to have a MAPS 4 to have all streets in OKC paved in concrete along with sidewalks on every street in OKC. This would sure help in walkability and make citizens more active physically and dodging those horrible potholes and massive craters.

----------


## rcjunkie

> They left without paying, so the bill was probably sent to the city office.  And they did not even leave any tip.


There are so many holes in your story, it's hard to pick a starting point.

1. You claim they left without paying, but how could they, Golden Coral makes you pay before eating.

2. They didn't leave a tip, you claim they were inside a glass enclosed room eating and having a meeting, if so, did you go snooping around the room after they left to see if they had left a tip.

Stop trying to make something out of nothing. Most City Employees are dedicated, hard workers and don't deserve you false implications.

----------


## decepticobra

> ...It was all open today !!!


about damn time. heres doubting that the construction company recieved any bonuses for finishing the project ahead of schedule.

----------


## decepticobra

> I never could understand why Oklahoma or OKC for that matter does not use concrete. I understand the extra expense and cost however, looking at it on a "long term basis" if they would do the job the "right way" in the first place using concrete then they would not have to go repatch it every year or replace it entirely every couple of years. To me this is not "smart planning" or using money wisely or fiscally responsible.Maybe they need to have a MAPS 4 to have all streets in OKC paved in concrete along with sidewalks on every street in OKC. This would sure help in walkability and make citizens more active physically and dodging those horrible potholes and massive craters.


good point. but i think it has to do with the high volume of transient traffic oklahoma recieves on an annual basis. we sit right in the crossroads of many national highway systems and most people barely begin to realize just how much traffic passes through our state onto somewhere else-especially weighted down 18 wheelers. 

oklahomas annual budget for such construction projects (or lack thereof) is also of key importance, and doing the job the right way as you suggest would still mean that they would still have to do the job over frequently over the years because of our annual high volume of traffic.

----------


## progressiveboy

> good point. but i think it has to do with the high volume of transient traffic oklahoma recieves on an annual basis. we sit right in the crossroads of many national highway systems and most people barely begin to realize just how much traffic passes through our state onto somewhere else-especially weighted down 18 wheelers. 
> 
> oklahomas annual budget for such construction projects (or lack thereof) is also of key importance, and doing the job the right way as you suggest would still mean that they would still have to do the job over frequently over the years because of our annual high volume of traffic.


 Since there is high volumes of traffic coming through OKC and Oklahoma for that matter, it just would make it more "feasible" and plausible to spend the extra $$ on paving with clean, smooth concrete which has a much longer life however, again is OK willing to "invest" realizing the "benefits" are "long term" and would "save" $$ on a long term basis!

----------


## earlywinegareth

Drove thru there day before yesterday and it was fantastic.  I like the new signage too.  Of course this project is about 20 years overdue for the state's 3rd largest city, but hey, it's something.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Since there is high volumes of traffic coming through OKC and Oklahoma for that matter, it just would make it more "feasible" and plausible to spend the extra $$ on paving with clean, smooth concrete which has a much longer life however, again is OK willing to "invest" realizing the "benefits" are "long term" and would "save" $$ on a long term basis!


There have been sections they have been paving in concrete, for example I-35 north of Edmond and also down in the Ardmore area and portions of I-40 out west.  However, I'm sure it's just not in the budget to pave everything that way.

----------


## metro

yes, I love the new sign poles they used, I wish they'd do those in OKC. They have them everywhere in Colorado.

----------


## okcpulse

> yes, I love the new sign poles they used, I wish they'd do those in OKC. They have them everywhere in Colorado.


Plans are being made to replace all overhead signs in the OKC and Tulsa metro areas.  Less costly to maintain, and certainly less of an eyesore.

----------


## venture

> Drove thru there day before yesterday and it was fantastic.  I like the new signage too.  Of course this project is about 20 years overdue for the state's 3rd largest city, but hey, it's something.


Now if we could just have another routing option whenever I-35 gets messed up.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I like the new signs also, they look like something I see in Florida. Very modern looking. I like them.

----------


## Spartan

There may still be closures every now and then..it was back down to 2 lanes yesterday during rush hour.

----------


## Thunder

> There are so many holes in your story, it's hard to pick a starting point.
> 
> 1. You claim they left without paying, but how could they, Golden Coral makes you pay before eating.
> 
> 2. They didn't leave a tip, you claim they were inside a glass enclosed room eating and having a meeting, if so, did you go snooping around the room after they left to see if they had left a tip.
> 
> Stop trying to make something out of nothing. Most City Employees are dedicated, hard workers and don't deserve you false implications.


Actually, I need to make a correction.  It was Western Sizzlin.

The windows are very large, so I was sitting right next to the room.  Of course, I can see the tables when I get up around.  It was out of curiosity if they were tipping or not.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Actually, I need to make a correction.  It was Western Sizzlin.
> The windows are very large, so I was sitting right next to the room.  Of course, I can see the tables when I get up around.  It was out of curiosity if they were tipping or not.


This sure further discredits your story about City of Norman Employees, theres not a Western Sizzlin in Norman .

----------


## xoxotiffanynicole

*Thank god. Every time I went to Dallas it was complete hell.*

----------


## Thunder

> This sure further discredits your story about City of Norman Employees, theres not a Western Sizzlin in Norman .


Yes there is.  It is on the west side of I-35.

----------


## ljbab728

> Yes there is.  It is on the west side of I-35.


According to the Western Sizzlin website, the nearest one to Norman is in Moore.

Oklahoma Map

I believe there used to be one, however, on the west side of I35 about half way between Robinson and Main Street.

----------


## Thunder

The one on 12th street.  I guess they were the Moore city employees. lol

----------


## decepticobra

> Drove thru there day before yesterday and it was fantastic.  I like the new signage too.  Of course this project is about 20 years overdue for the state's 3rd largest city, but hey, it's something.


kind of a misleading statement you have there, because 20 yrs ago Norman was not Oklahoma's 3rd most populous city. That title was long held onto by Lawton. Norman just earned it within the last 5 or 6 yrs.

----------


## kevinpate

> According to the Western Sizzlin website, the nearest one to Norman is in Moore.
> 
> Oklahoma Map
> 
> I believe there used to be one, however, on the west side of I35 about half way between Robinson and Main Street.


I'm not recalling a Western Sizzlin on 35 in Norman from days gone by.  Used to have a Ryan's between Robinson and Main. Then Santa Fe Steakhouse took the space after Ryan's departed.  I'm blank on what, if anything, is in that space  now.  I've not dined on that frontage strip in many a year, and I almost never drive that portion of 35 either.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I like the new signs also, they look like something I see in Florida. Very modern looking. I like them.


What do these signs look like?  I tried a Google image search but yielded nothing...

----------


## OUSoonerfan3

> What do these signs look like?  I tried a Google image search but yielded nothing...


Similar to this:

----------


## andimthomas

> What do these signs look like?  I tried a Google image search but yielded nothing...




From the NewsOK website.

----------


## kevinpate

looks like fugly water pipe.  Oh well, I'm sure it makes others happy.

----------


## ljbab728

> looks like fugly water pipe.  Oh well, I'm sure it makes others happy.


So when have you seen a beautiful traffic sign? They are just necessary evils that we try not to make look any worse than possible.

----------


## okcpulse

> looks like fugly water pipe.  Oh well, I'm sure it makes others happy.


And the previous (current) structures are better looking?  Just what was ODOT ever trying to accomplish with the assymetrical mish-mash of steel poles in a massive frame?  Not to mention the expense of assembling those monstrosities.

----------


## z28james

I like the new sign because they remind me of socal. Lots of them there. But traffic will only get ****tier when they start tearing it up to the bridge and does anyone know if they are redoing the on ramps or did they finally abandon that?

----------


## jn1780

> And the previous (current) structures are better looking?  Just what was ODOT ever trying to accomplish with the assymetrical mish-mash of steel poles in a massive frame?  Not to mention the expense of assembling those monstrosities.


Its all what someone has become used too. LOL

You could actually make the new sign structures more attractive by hanging  decorative ornaments over the the two connections. 

Not much you can do to make those old sign trusses look better.

----------


## Dar405301

has anybosy snapped any pics of the new stretch of I-35 yet?

----------


## progressiveboy

> Its all what someone has become used too. LOL
> 
> You could actually make the new sign structures more attractive by hanging  decorative ornaments over the the two connections. 
> 
> Not much you can do to make those old sign trusses look better.


 Actually you can. How about painting them a nice color with a special paint and sealant that adds color The design of the poles are different and not bad but that dull looking steel in my opinion makes it look gritty, unattractive. I think some type of paint or decorative ornaments would make it look more "polished" and be more "visually" appealing especially to out of town visitors passing through. First impressions due play a bill role in how outsiders view a town even the small little things.

----------


## jn1780

> Actually you can. How about painting them a nice color with a special paint and sealant that adds color The design of the poles are different and not bad but that dull looking steel in my opinion makes it look gritty, unattractive. I think some type of paint or decorative ornaments would make it look more "polished" and be more "visually" appealing especially to out of town visitors passing through. First impressions due play a bill role in how outsiders view a town even the small little things.


Yes, I don't know why they didn't paint them.  The picture up above is a green sign structure.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I like the new signage. I also like the comment about water pipes. Something new though so I'm cool with 'em!

Also, looking more closely, these are probably a little more graffitti deterent. I'd like to see some kid wrap his arms & legs around that piping and hug his way up to his target!

----------


## dankrutka

I really like the new signs, especially the ones that connect over the highway. They look more modern.

----------


## Scorpiondiva

I am glad there's a sign for the Indian Hill exit...the little sign that had propped up there was too annoying.

----------


## Dar405301

has phase 2 of construction already started? if not, does anybody know when it will, and how long it will take?

----------


## venture

I think it is later this year, maybe in the Fall and expected to take 2 years.

----------


## Dulahey

> has phase 2 of construction already started? if not, does anybody know when it will, and how long it will take?



Plans are not finalized, so no, it'll still be a while.

----------


## Dulahey

> I never could understand why Oklahoma or OKC for that matter does not use concrete. I understand the extra expense and cost however, looking at it on a "long term basis" if they would do the job the "right way" in the first place using concrete then they would not have to go repatch it every year or replace it entirely every couple of years. To me this is not "smart planning" or using money wisely or fiscally responsible.Maybe they need to have a MAPS 4 to have all streets in OKC paved in concrete along with sidewalks on every street in OKC. This would sure help in walkability and make citizens more active physically and dodging those horrible potholes and massive craters.


Gary Ridley, Director of ODOT and now also the Secretary of Transportation, is the former director of the Oklahoma Asphalt Paving Association.

----------

